# How to open .vp6 video files



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 9, 2006)

Can any one tell me how to open .vp6 video files plz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 9, 2006)

It'll help U:  

*www.free-codecs.com/download/VP6.htm


----------



## Ambar (Nov 10, 2006)

are u trying to open to the NFS vid file..???


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 11, 2006)

yah!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 11, 2006)

You can use the codec specified by Vishal as a plug-in to a Video Player.
Or 
*Download*: FLV Player 
File Size: 1.12MB
100% Malware, Spyware free


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2006)

@shashank: There are some utilities available at NFSPlanet.de to extract videos from nfs game.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 14, 2006)

thanx everyone!


----------

